# What Lies Beneath (2000)



## pobz (Feb 10, 2003)

Has anybody else seen this. With Michelle Pfieffer & Harrison Ford.

Got it out and the tag line was 

"The scariest Film you will see this year"

Only if you don`t watch any other films!!!

PoBz


----------



## FutureXec (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re:What Lies Beneath.*

[quote author=pobz link=board=7;threadid=135;start=0#msg989 date=1044867264]
Has anybody else seen this. With Michelle Pfieffer & Harrison Ford.

Got it out and the tag line was 

"The scariest Film you will see this year"

Only if you don`t watch any other films!!!

PoBz
[/quote]

lol, I agree, only if you don't watch other films.  Still though there were a few parts that made you jump, overall a decent movie.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re:What Lies Beneath.*

What was this film about? With those two leads you'd expect something quality, but I haven't actually heard of this film. Part-time cultural recluse, you see...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 19, 2004)

*What Lies Beneath - spoilers!!*

******* WARNING! - Spoilers! ******​ 

 Ended up inadvertently watching a little of this last night - but then the film paused for the news to come on, and I was too tired to stay up to watch the film conclude later.

 I saw up to where Michelle Pfieffer had become "possessed" and then knocked out of it, realising that Harrison Ford had actually had an affair with the girl before she died - and that the seat for all her anxieties had originated in a repressed memory of seeing them both "at it" via a mirror in their house.

 But...what happened next? Was there anything in the film left to play?

 Pretty surprised to see Harrison Ford in what seems an otherwise a pretty weak role.

 And if anyone's familiar with the film - Pfieffer originally accuses the neighbour of killing his wife, but then she turns up - and it's the woman who played Eowyn from LOTR.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: What Lies Beneath - spoilers!!*

Oh, that's one of the most infuriating flims I've ever seen. What were Pfeiffer and Ford doing mucking about with weak charecters and a paper-thin plot like this?


***Spoiler***

In answer to your question, Brian, the husband also killed that girl, and tries killing his wife too. Naturally he fails.  


***Spoiler over***


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: What Lies Beneath - spoilers!!*

Strange little film, this.  Didn't really like it that much.  But it was interesting to see Harrison Ford playing a flat-out villain.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: What Lies Beneath - spoilers!!*

I'm a huge Pfeiffer and Ford fan (say that three times quickly!) but I agree that this wasn't up to their usual standards.  I did enjoy, like LittleMiss, the evil side of Ford.  Normally he's in such heroic, god-like roles that it was a shock, but despite the poor script and weak plot, I can see him doing evil really well.  Pfeiffer just seemed as if she was sleepwalking through the whole thing.  Anyway, not a horrible movie but not a good one either.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: What Lies Beneath - spoilers!!*

I din't watch it last night, as I've seen it before and didn't feel any particular need to see it again  So yeah...  I agree, it was nice to see Ford in a villian role for a change, though Pfeiffer wasn't up to her usual standard  


BTW Brian, I did notice the neighbour was Eowyn


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: What Lies Beneath - spoilers!!*

Thanks for the replies - yeah, just a little predictable there.


----------

